# Manchester NH Police and the Oral Interview



## J5254 (Sep 14, 2007)

My question is for the people who had the chance to advance to the oral interview for manchester. Is the interview scheduled on a day the following week like the NH State police? Or is the interview conducted further in advance after the wrriten and physical agility test?


----------



## RagingBull (Nov 30, 2006)

When I took their test they had the written and the physical tests on a Saturday. Then if you passed both of those tests they scheduled you for the interview that following week. I think it was around mid-week when I had mine. Good luck bud.


----------

